# Secret Santa Sign Up



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Please read ALL the rules carefully before you sign up

# 1 The Chihuahua People site and Admin have no input in this exchange, it is run purely by members, therefore the site and Admin take no responsibility for any aspect of the exchange.

# 2 Sometimes someone does not receive a gift, you must be willing to take this risk when signing up, there is always someone who receives nothing it seems.


#3 You must be an active member & have at least 500 posts (or have sucessfully participated in an exchange before)

#4 I am asking that if you sign up multiple pets that you are required to send out multiple gifts.

#5 the deadline for signing up will be November 16th all names will be paired & pm'd out as soon as possible. 

#6 I am asking that all gifts be mailed out on or before December 9th to assure delivery by Christmas

#7 I am doing different price catagories this time & as always homemade gifts are also welcome

If you are interested in joining please pm me you name, address, pets name, the price catagory you would like to be in & where you can ship to (U.S, UK, Ireland, Canada)

Price catagories are as followed.... $10.00, $20.00, $30.00, $40.00, $50+


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Yay!  PM'ing you now  Thank you for running this again xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

:hello1: Yay! Glad you got to log in again!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney & Baylee are in


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Natti said:


> Yay!  PM'ing you now  Thank you for running this again xx


I really enjoy hosting the exchanges there are usually a few issues along the way but the almost always out weighs the bad lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> :hello1: Yay! Glad you got to log in again!


Me too...it was no fun at all reading what everyone was saying but not being able to log in.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha and Jerry. $50 category each. US only please


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

We will be in it too! This year it's Calleigh, Timmy, and Faith. $50 category and U.S. only.:santa::reindeer:


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay!! Entering Zoey this time instead of Kahlua... since this will be Zoey's first Christmas with us and she's our special baby. And she's smaller than the rest of them so she could use her "own" stuff hehe. PM sent! =)


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

The 16th can't come soon enough! We're anxious to know who we're shopping for!!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

glad to see you brandi!!!!!

pm sent


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I loved the exchange last time too!
We want too join in plz
Will send you a pm


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I just put up a wishlist thread in chi chat..


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Dern. Not nearly enough posts. maybe next year.....


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Blue Chi said:


> Dern. Not nearly enough posts. maybe next year.....


maybe some people sent PMs but didn't comment on the thread, could be? This seems super fun.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I think what Blue_Chi means is that she herself doesn't have enough posts to participate.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I hope more chis are entered. Come on people, join in.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> I hope more chis are entered. Come on people, join in.


I hope so too!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, that's what I meant!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Well start posting, woman!! Ya only got about 416 posts to go!!!  Lol j/k j/k


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Awww Im gutted Ive got no where near 500 posts n I post regularly! 

:idea1: Can there not be a secret santa for people over 100 posts but a smaller price range perhaps?


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> I think what Blue_Chi means is that she herself doesn't have enough posts to participate.


OOOO ok! hehe me neither, not enough posts. Still gonna try anyway


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Pixie Luna said:


> Awww Im gutted Ive got no where near 500 posts n I post regularly!
> 
> :idea1: Can there not be a secret santa for people over 100 posts but a smaller price range perhaps?





teetee said:


> OOOO ok! hehe me neither, not enough posts. Still gonna try anyway


There is usually an exchange in the Spring (around Easter). If you start being
active on the Board now you should be ready for it ccasion1:


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Pm you !!!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sending you a pm


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know yet if I can this time. It depends on how much money I have to spend on Amberleah at MSU tomorrow. I will let you know by 16th.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Been on the board for about a year and a half, but not enough posts here, either. Bummer! :/


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm sure there are some long time members who have missed this thread!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up....


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Please read ALL the rules carefully before you sign up
> 
> # 1 The Chihuahua People site and Admin have no input in this exchange, it is run purely by members, therefore the site and Admin take no responsibility for any aspect of the exchange.
> 
> ...





appleblossom said:


> bumping this up....


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

sammyp said:


> Pm you !!!!!


Ow i don't have enough posts either  ow


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Last day to sign up


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i'll share my posts with u guys...10,477 LOL!!!! jk about the sharin :albino:

*yawwwwn*~


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

PM sent.... 
I LOVE Christmas!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Who's our partners??? :foxes15::foxes15::daisy::daisy:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Do to the expense in Amberleah medical bills I better stay out of this one, next time. Happy Shopping...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> Do to the expense in Amberleah medical bills I better stay out of this one, next time. Happy Shopping...


I totally understand where you are coming from. Due to Ms. Hannah's latest bills I will be backing out of this one to. It kind of saddens me because I usually always get to do the xmas one and sometimes (although not this year)I do some of the other exchanges as well. This year is going to be Moose's 1st xmas to. Oh well he like my other 2 fur babies will have to wait till next year. I will however be looking forward to all of the pictures.  So post lots of pics everyone.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

DANG, not enough posts!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> DANG, not enough posts!


You're soooo close though!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

signups are now closed. thank you to all those who have joined I will be contacting you soon with your matches


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awesome possum! :dance: I've been trying to hurry up and finish shopping for family so that I can completely focus on SS shopping


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> signups are now closed. thank you to all those who have joined I will be contacting you soon with your matches


thanks brandi for all you do!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> thanks brandi for all you do!


thanks Therese. I love seeing what everyone gets in the exchanges its so much fun!


----------

